# Da dove provenite?



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Rirpendendo questo topic http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=1663204&st=390 e semplificandolo, dato che si possono inserire (credo) solo 10 opzioni, vi chiedo da dove provenite?
Per gli "stranieri" ovviamente c'è l'opzione estero.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2012)

Precisamente Liguria - Ventimiglia


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2012)

Provincia di Bergamo, sul confine con la Monzabbbrianza e Milano


----------



## Re di Bastoni (30 Agosto 2012)

Centro - Sud! Onna, in Abruzzo! Ora risiedo a Milano da pochi mesi


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Provincia di Chieti


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Nord-Est, più precisamente dal Veneto.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Provengo da Milanworld 

Ops, wait! Versilia


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Sud, ovviamente.


----------



## Pablito (30 Agosto 2012)

Isole, precisamente da Cagliari!


----------



## yelle (30 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Provincia di Bergamo, sul confine con la Monzabbbrianza e Milano


io invece provengo dal cuore della Monzabbbrianza


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2012)

nord-ovest ------------> Liguria --------------> Sanremo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Agosto 2012)

Pianura padana!


----------



## Carlito (30 Agosto 2012)

Novate Milanese


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Da un'opzione che non c'è centro-nord  Emilia Romagna


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

Milano


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io invece provengo dal cuore della Monzabbbrianza



non sei l'unica, evviva la Monzabbbrianza


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2012)

Centrale laziale! Near Rome


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2012)

Centro, Umbria, Terni


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Da un'opzione che non c'è centro-nord  Emilia Romagna



...manca anche centro-sud, sud-sud e sud-nord


----------



## MiKeLeLe (31 Agosto 2012)

l'ultimo baluardo della romagna, al confine con le marche: Cattolica provincia di Rimini (ancora per poco, tra un po' passimao sotto ravenna :V)


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2012)

lombardia..a metà strada fra milano e varese


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Sud della Valle d'Aosta


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Votate....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Lovere, provincia di Bergamo. Sono del Nord 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non è ne ad Est ne ad Ovest!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

No beh,  è più ad ovest!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Nord-est,in provincia di Padova. Punto un giorno di andare via,spero presto.


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

Nord-est, Mestre (Venezia)


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Originario di Piaggine, minuscolo paesello del'entroterra cilentano. Attualmente risiedo a Salerno, dove esercito la pratica forense.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Puro sangue bergamasco


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Sudde!!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sudde!!



Siamo pochi ma buoni.....


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo pochi ma buoni.....


I migliori


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Nord-est,in provincia di Padova. Punto un giorno di andare via,spero presto.



Come fa a non piacerti? Aspetta, verso Padova centro? Perché la provincia di Padova è bellissima. La bassa padovana poi (Este, Monselice, Arquà..) coi colli è troppa roba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Torinese Doc


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Come fa a non piacerti? Aspetta, verso Padova centro? Perché la provincia di Padova è bellissima. La bassa padovana poi (Este, Monselice, Arquà..) coi colli è troppa roba.


No no il posto in se mi piace. E' la gente che non mi piace molto.


----------



## Alfiorx (1 Settembre 2012)

Nord-Est, da Ravenna!!


----------



## DrHouse (1 Settembre 2012)

Nord...
Calabria, Cosenza...


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Treviso


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> No no il posto in se mi piace. E' la gente che non mi piace molto.



Perché non ti piace la gente di Padova?


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Venezia, più precisamente comune di Martellago


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Venezia, più precisamente comune di Martellago



In realtà Matteo abita in una frazione del piccolo comune... ma non diteglielo, già sente la pressione della vicinanza della mia GRANDE città.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Sud, Basilicata provincia di Matera


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Settembre 2012)

Provincia di Cuneo, comune di Saluzzo.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2012)

nord-est

Veneto

Bassano del Grappa


----------



## beggia (1 Settembre 2012)

provincia di torino..... canavese..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

Centro-Lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Centro-Sud
Salerno


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Centro-Sud
> Salerno



Gran bella città Salerno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché non ti piace la gente di Padova?



Non abito a Padova,dove comunque vado a studiare e mi trovo abbastanza bene. Più che altro la gente con cui ho avuto a che fare non mi piace.Troppo ipocriti,spocchiosi,ignoranti...Mica dico che sono tutti così,però tanti che ho conosciuto avevano caratteri poco compatibili con il mio. Praticamente ho solo due amici veneti,con i quali mi trovo bene.Il resto dei conoscenti vengono da fuori.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gran bella città Salerno.



Si,bellissima!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non abito a Padova,dove comunque vado a studiare e mi trovo abbastanza bene. Più che altro la gente con cui ho avuto a che fare non mi piace.Troppo ipocriti,spocchiosi,ignoranti...Mica dico che sono tutti così,però tanti che ho conosciuto avevano caratteri poco compatibili con il mio. Praticamente ho solo due amici veneti,con i quali mi trovo bene.Il resto dei conoscenti vengono da fuori.



I Veneti, più a est sono  più sono brave persone


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Nord-Est


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Aquila, pertanto Centro


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

Nord-ovest.


----------



## pipporo (2 Settembre 2012)

sono l'unico 'estero', come kpb primo tempo ieri sera


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

pipporo ha scritto:


> sono l'unico 'estero', come kpb primo tempo ieri sera


Di dove sei?


----------



## pipporo (2 Settembre 2012)

^^ Bucharest , Romania


----------



## vanbasten6 (2 Settembre 2012)

vengo da Luino diviso tra juventini troppi e interisti molti


----------



## milan1899 (3 Settembre 2012)

Conegliano Veneto


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Settembre 2012)

Lombardia


----------



## panormus (17 Settembre 2012)

Misilmeri (Palermo)


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Sud!!!!!!!! Calabria


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (11 Ottobre 2012)

Calabria 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bella lì anche io!


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io sono un ter.rone in missione in Sommacampagna - Verona 



Ps: perché la parola ter.rone viene censurata?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sicilia-adesso vivo a Palermo


----------



## rossovero (19 Ottobre 2012)

romagnolo, ma vivo in tedeschia


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> romagnolo, ma vivo in tedeschia



Benvenuto! Apri un topic di presentazione!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2012)

Votate.....


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Novembre 2012)

Palermo... ma sto puntando molto più a nord!!!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Poche risposte. Coraggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Questa me l'ero persa.
Da Roma, più centro di così...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Gennaio 2013)

Abruzzese domiciliato sulla costa adriatica molisana (splendida)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sud numerosissimo nel forum  chi sono i due stranieri ?


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sud numerosissimo nel forum  chi sono i due stranieri ?



Credo il rumeno pipporo e un altro


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Reggio Calabria


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Credo il rumeno pipporo e un altro



Credo sia Diji.


----------



## Canonista (27 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Abruzzese domiciliato sulla costa adriatica molisana (splendida)



Termoli, Campomarino?


----------



## SpottyTeux (27 Febbraio 2013)

Varese!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Termoli, Campomarino?



La prima


----------



## Canonista (28 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> La prima



E per forza, solo 2 sono i paesi sulla costa 

Hai avuto modo di vedere l'incendio del castello?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Febbraio 2013)

---


----------



## Canonista (1 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si, stupendo direi
> Sei dello stesso avviso?


Beh sì, è oggettivamente bella come manifestazione.

Comunque fa piacere saper di non essere l'unico molisano sul foro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh sì, è oggettivamente bella come manifestazione.
> 
> Comunque fa piacere saper di non essere l'unico molisano sul foro



Lavoro e vivo a Termoli, ma sono sono di vicino Pescara


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2013)

Pendolare tra Milano e la Franciacorta


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Lanciano, ma tra poco Milano.


----------



## Canonista (1 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Lavoro e vivo a Termoli, ma sono sono di vicino Pescara



Quando vivi in Molise, sei molisano


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quando vivi in Molise, sei molisano



Eh si, molisano d'adozione e con molto piacere


----------



## Rickymilan (29 Settembre 2013)

Asti (Torino) =)


----------



## ragazzorossonero (7 Febbraio 2014)

genova!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Me ne accorgo ora di questo topic 
Abito in una città della Lombardia nella quale evadono gli ergastolani.
_Terun_ di origine e orgogliosissimo di esserlo


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (8 Febbraio 2014)

Catania


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Febbraio 2014)

Lovere, provincia di Bergamo!


----------



## PaulPauls (1 Agosto 2014)

centro..... pisa


----------



## Ringhio25 (10 Agosto 2014)

Belgio / Charleroi


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Agosto 2014)

Provincia di Palermo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2014)

Centro,ovvero in provincia di Viterbo


----------



## sion (10 Agosto 2014)

messina


----------



## Heaven (11 Agosto 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> messina



.


----------



## Valex (25 Agosto 2014)

Palermo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma sono l'unico milanese doc?
da ora in poi mi considero l'unico autorizzato a parlare di Milan


----------



## Gas (25 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico milanese doc?
> da ora in poi mi considero l'unico autorizzato a parlare di Milan



Pure io Milanese DOC


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2014)

Albacete, Spagna


----------



## Matteeo17 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Roma est!


----------



## MaxVam (10 Novembre 2014)

Andalucìa, España


----------



## Sleevin (9 Aprile 2015)

calabria, bovalino


----------



## kenzepisu (20 Giugno 2015)

Selargius -Cagliari


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Licata, prov di Agrigento


----------



## Todys (23 Giugno 2015)

Trapani!!!


----------



## clarocks84 (19 Luglio 2015)

Ciao a tutti..sono nuova!!mi kiamo claudia..ho 31 anni,sposata,2 figli.vengo da vieste provincia di foggia ma abito a vico del gargano (sempre prov foggia) e sono tifosa milanista da quando ero in fasce.Forza milan!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Luglio 2015)

Veneto,provincia di Belluno


----------



## Danielsan (20 Luglio 2015)

Sassuolo (Modena) Emilia-Romagna


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Roma


----------



## DannySa (20 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Sassuolo (Modena) Emilia-Romagna



Ah un altro della provincia di Modena, buono


----------



## Danielsan (20 Luglio 2015)

ohsisi. Anche tu sei di Modena? [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION]


----------



## DannySa (20 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> ohsisi. Anche tu sei di Modena? [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION]



Sì provincia come te ma sono nella bassa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2015)

Vivo a Roma (città che odio).


----------



## 13-33 (22 Luglio 2015)

Parigi


----------



## TheZio (22 Luglio 2015)

Udine Friuli!


----------



## CIAKY (27 Luglio 2015)

Centro ...Senigallia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Agosto 2016)

Sud! Provincia di Catanzaro


----------



## Black (27 Gennaio 2017)

provincia di treviso


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milano


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2017)

La Spezia, Liguria


----------



## Jaap83 (14 Settembre 2017)

Lomazzo,ridente paesucolo nella bassa provincia comasca


----------



## camtut22 (14 Settembre 2017)

Terni


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Settembre 2017)

Nord-ovest... sono di Novara, ma vivo all'estero da 15 anni.


----------



## centopercento (14 Settembre 2017)

Veneto!


----------



## Anguus (14 Settembre 2017)

Provincia di Messina


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Veneto!



Bravo figliolo


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2017)

provincia di Brescia ma molto più vicino a Cremona


----------



## 7vinte (14 Settembre 2017)

Altamura,provincia di Bari (puglia)


----------



## cubase55 (14 Settembre 2017)

Torino...ma sono veneto ( prov. di Venezia)


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Settembre 2017)

Torremaggiore, provincia di Foggia (Puglia)


----------



## vitrich86 (14 Settembre 2017)

Palmi, provincia di Reggio Calabria


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Altamura,provincia di Bari (puglia)



Ciao compaesano


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2017)

attaccato a Malpensa, e Milanello


----------



## SangueBlu000 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Sud, cioè dalla Campania.

Mio nonno se accettava il lavoro a Milano, sarei nato lì e divenuto milanese, purtroppo lui rifiutò e vivo qui.


----------



## Gas (11 Ottobre 2018)

Nato a Milano, genitori Milanesi, nonni Milanesi. Oggi vivo in un paesino in provincia Est di Milano, verso Bergamo.


----------



## Andre96 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Origine moldava, vivo da (praticamente) sempre in provincia di Ravenna in Romagna.


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2018)

Umbria


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Roma.


----------



## Big bonzo (26 Gennaio 2019)

La Maddalena, Sardegna


----------



## gabbon17 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Geneva svizzera


----------



## numero 3 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Milanese fino a 30 anni poi Treviglio-BG ( Le origini sono Bellunesi).


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2019)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Milanese fino a 30 anni poi Treviglio-BG ( Le origini sono Bellunesi).



Quasi lo stesso percorso. Io nato e cresciuto a Milano, poi verso i 30 anni mi sono spostato a Trezzo Sull'Adda.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nato a Lecce, vissuto per buona parte della mia vita a Roma e ora sono a Milano..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2019)

Lucca

devo dire che guardando le vostre risposte (ho letto le ultime 3 pagine per ora) noto che siete di tutte le parti tranne che di milano...

il che pensandoci non è poi cosi strano chissà perché però nella mia mente vi immaginavo quasi tutti di milano o giu di li...


----------



## Konrad (27 Gennaio 2019)

La mia risposta è NORD. Nato a Torino, vissuto a Novara per 33 anni e quindi mi sono trasferito a Verona, dove vivo ormai da oltre 10.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *Lucca*
> 
> devo dire che guardando le vostre risposte (ho letto le ultime 3 pagine per ora) noto che siete di tutte le parti tranne che di milano...
> 
> il che pensandoci non è poi cosi strano chissà perché però nella mia mente vi immaginavo quasi tutti di milano o giu di li...



Allora hai proprio il rossonero nel sangue.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Allora hai proprio il rossonero nel sangue.



esattamente...


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Milano centro


----------



## Route66 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Alto Lago di Como


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2019)

Diciamo che sono nato a Milano.
Il luogo dove sono basato cambia continuamente quindi non ha molto senso parlarne


----------



## Tessar (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nato a Pescara, vivo a Los Angeles dal 2017


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Gennaio 2019)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Milanese fino a 30 anni poi Treviglio-BG ( Le origini sono Bellunesi).


 ops anche io


----------



## Walker (30 Maggio 2019)

Ciao a tutti mi sono appena iscritto al forum, dalla provincia di Treviso.
Milanista da sempre, con la famiglia interamente rossonera.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (30 Maggio 2019)

milano centro


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Maggio 2019)

Origine provincia di Frosinone, vivo a Bergamo città dal 2008.


----------



## FedeMilan (6 Giugno 2019)

Appena iscritto... Provincia di Padova


----------



## Gino lo spazzino (2 Novembre 2020)

Provincia di Padova


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2020)

Provincia di Brescia ma vicino a Cremona


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nato e cresciuto a Milano, vivo a Mantova dal 2001.


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

Prov. di Modena, poco sotto il confine tra Lombardia e Veneto.


----------



## Zlatan87 (2 Novembre 2020)

Pavia


----------



## PANDA82 (6 Settembre 2021)

Provincia di Brescia, sul lago di Garda


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (6 Settembre 2021)

Provincia di Matera.


----------



## morokan (6 Settembre 2021)

anni che sono quì, e non l'ho mai scritto....Nord Est, Emilia Romagna, Ferrara, Copparo


----------



## Love (6 Settembre 2021)

provincia di caserta,campania


----------



## Prealpi (6 Settembre 2021)

Alto varesotto, Lombardia


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

Provincia di Modena, Emilia-Romagna.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Settembre 2021)

Veneto


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Milanese fino a 30 anni poi Treviglio-BG ( Le origini sono Bellunesi).


Se vuoi ci possiamo prendere un caffè alla Coop vicino stazione ovest


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Vengo dalle Marche ma abito a Praga da anni.


----------



## sampapot (7 Settembre 2021)

mantfàn....precisamente nella bassa (cioè sotto il Po), dove c'è sempre la nebbia!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Settembre 2021)

Lago d'Iseo, sponda bergamasca.


----------



## King of the North (12 Settembre 2021)

nato a Bologna, cresciuto a Bologna, vivo a Bologna


----------



## Bataille (14 Settembre 2021)

Parigi, Francia!


----------

